# 24" Rahmen



## stivinix (1. August 2011)

Hallo Zusammen!
Ich hab durch Zufall einen RCZ 24" Rahmen entdeckt und für meinen Sohnemann  bestellt. Realgewicht ohne Schaltauge: 1347gr.!
Damit lässt sich was leichtes aufbauen....

Details zum Rahmen sind hier zu finden:

http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/r...d-anodised-with-white-stickers-size-13-5.html

Abwicklung war schnell und problemlos.

Grüße
Stef


----------



## lekanteto (2. August 2011)

Danke für die Infos (besonders zum Gewicht).
Welche Gabel willst du denn verbauen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stivinix (2. August 2011)

ein Rock shox sid (altes Modell) solls werden
Der Rahmen ist Triple butted und hat am Hinterbau schon moderne Flex stays
Grüße
Stef


----------



## Cyborg (2. August 2011)

Auf der Seite steht 





> Aluminium frame with *simple *butted hydroformed tubes


----------



## trifi70 (2. August 2011)

Das dacht ich mir gestern beim Lesen auch: für 1fach konifiziert ist der schon recht leicht. Mag aber auch teils am Finish liegen. Da spart man ja schon locker 150-200g am Lack


----------



## stivinix (3. August 2011)

auf dem Rahmenlabel steht: all tubes triple butted alloy
grüße
stef


----------



## superseven77 (30. August 2011)

Hallo

an den Rahmen wäre ich auch sehr interessiert.
Allerdings finde ich keine Starrgabel für 24 Zoll Laufräder.
Federgabel bisher nur Neu von Suntour oder RST.

Was kommt bei Euch in den Rahmen?
Starrgabel oder Federgabel?

Gruß Bernd


----------



## stivinix (4. September 2011)

Bei meiner Tochter ist eine Spinner Grind aus einem Scale Jr Rc drin.
Ein alte Sid geht auch....


----------



## stivinix (10. September 2011)

hier ein Bild vom Komplettrad:


----------



## stivinix (10. September 2011)

8,8kg fahrfertig...


----------



## superseven77 (10. September 2011)

Super Rad. Toll gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (10. September 2011)

nettes Bike, nehme ich dann in 2 Jahren für meinen Kleenen


----------



## Pan Tau (11. September 2011)

stivinix schrieb:


> 8,8kg fahrfertig...



Sieht spitze aus und fährt sich bestimmt noch besser - well done 

Könntest Du bei Gelegenheit mal die Teileliste posten und verrätst Du uns, was der schicke Hobel fahrfertig kostet?


----------



## stivinix (11. September 2011)

Folgende Teile sind verbaut:

RCZ 24" Rahmen 1347gr, Chris King Headset
Spinner Grind Gabel aus Scale 24 RC ca. 1550gr
LRS Alex + Novatec SL, Tune Spanner + Mow Joes 
Sugino Impel Kurbel 145 + TA Kettenbl. +Titan Lager
Xpedo Pedale
X9 Schaltw. + X9 Drehgriffe (sind gut von Kinderhänden zu bedienen)
XTR 970 Umwerfer
Avid SD SL Ti + FR5 Hebel
WCS Lenker 52cm
Procraft Shorty Vorbau 60mm
Use Alien Carbon Stütze + shim + SLR
Nokons, Aluschrauben...

vieles aus dem Kellerarchiv ....

Grüße
Stef


----------



## Scalpel3000 (12. September 2011)

hier leichte 24" Felgen

http://www.alienationbmx.com/parts/rims/deviant


----------



## superseven77 (12. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen

habe folgende leichte Felge noch gefunden.

http://cyclocross-store.de/product_....html&XTCsid=642bb4daf566412834d997516ba38497

Gruß Bernd


----------



## lekanteto (12. September 2011)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> hier leichte 24" Felgen
> 
> http://www.alienationbmx.com/parts/rims/deviant



Die Deviant sieht nicht so aus, als ob man die mit Felgenbremsen benutzen könnte.
Ich habe die Insurgant in 20" und 24". Die funktioniert mit Felgenbremsen, hat eine vergleichsweise breite Maulweite und ein gutes Gewicht.

Für Leute, die mit schmalerer Maulweite zufrieden sind, ist vielleicht auch die Velocity Aeroheat interessant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scalpel3000 (12. September 2011)

lekanteto schrieb:


> Die Deviant sieht nicht so aus, als ob man die mit Felgenbremsen benutzen könnte.
> Ich habe die Insurgant in 20" und 24". Die funktioniert mit Felgenbremsen, hat eine vergleichsweise breite Maulweite und ein gutes Gewicht.
> 
> Für Leute, die mit schmalerer Maulweite zufrieden sind, ist vielleicht auch die Velocity Aeroheat interessant



O.K..für Felgenbremse geht die nicht, suche aber gerade eine 24" Disc Felge für ein MTB Rahmen in Gr-S wo ich ein 24" Radsatz verbaue.....denn alle 24" Rahmen plus Federgabel sind doch schon als Basis für Kinder ab 9 Jahre "Sackschwer"

habe alles außer den Radsatz schon zusammen gesteckt.

sieht schon GUT aus..komme damit fahrfertig so knapp um die 8,5kg aus...ist doch nicht schlecht für ein Alu MTB.

Bilder folgen.


----------



## superseven77 (19. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen

ich bin mit meiner Zusammenstellung fast durch.

Ich bräuchte aber noch Hilfe bei der Kurbel.

Ich werde mir  die AC Mini LE bestellen.
Ist es von Vorteil die Version für ISIS zu nehmen, Qualitätsunterschiede oder ähnliches (die andere ist Vierkant)?
Welche preiswerte Kettenblatt wäre empfehlenswert (Gebhart??)
Ich möchte nur ein Kettenblatt auf der Kurbel verbauen (weiß gar nicht ob man Standartmäßig 2 oder gar 3 montieren könnte).
Wäre das so in Ordnung in Verbindung mit ner 8 oder 9 fach Kassette?


Für Hilfestellung wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Gruß Bernd


----------



## lekanteto (19. Oktober 2011)

superseven77 schrieb:


> Ist es von Vorteil die Version für ISIS zu nehmen, Qualitätsunterschiede oder ähnliches (die andere ist Vierkant)?
> Welche preiswerte Kettenblatt wäre empfehlenswert (Gebhart??)
> Ich möchte nur ein Kettenblatt auf der Kurbel verbauen


 ISIS soll wegen der größeren Welle steifer sein, dafür sind die Lager aber kleiner und damit nicht mehr so langlebig.
Für ein Kinderrad sollte sowohl Vierkant als auch ISIS gut genug sein.

An das 24er Rad von meinem Nachwuchs kommt auch ein 34er Blatt von Gebhart in Verbindung mit einer PG-850 11-32 Kassette und X-7 Triggern.
Wie gut er damit klar kommen wird, kann ich dir allerdings erst im Frühjahr sagen.


----------



## BikerDad (20. Oktober 2011)

Hallo, 

an der AC kannst Du nur 1 Kettenblatt verbauen. Nehmen kannst Du alle KB mit dem 110 mm LK. Gebhardt ist aber eine gute Wahl, an denen gibt´s nichts zu rumzumeckern.

dirk


----------



## superseven77 (20. Oktober 2011)

Hallo​ 
Danke für die Antworten.
Werde Anfang nächsten Monat den Rahmen, die Kurbel und die Gabel ordern.
Bei Interesse kann ich vom Aufbau Bilder einstellen.​ 
Das wird sich aber bis nächstes Jahr hinziehen, Anfang April muß es dann fertig sein.​ 
Gruß Bernd​


----------



## lekanteto (20. Oktober 2011)

superseven77 schrieb:


> Werde Anfang nächsten Monat ... die Gabel ordern.
> Bei Interesse kann ich vom Aufbau Bilder einstellen.​


Für welche Gabel hast du dich denn entschieden?

Bilder fände ich auch jeden Fall schön


----------



## superseven77 (20. Oktober 2011)

Hallo 

Ich habe mich für eine Starrgabel entschieden.

http://shop.best-bike-parts.de/Gabe...-weiss--2382.html?referer=froogle&language=de

Gruß Bernd


----------



## superseven77 (20. Oktober 2011)

Allerdings schwanke ich gerade, ob ich nicht besser den normalen 13,5 Zoll Rahmen nehme. Der ist zwar minimal grösser aber ich kriege da später die 26 Zoll Räder rein.

Das Rad soll zum 8 Jährigen Geburtstag geschenkt werden.

Die Kinder wachsen ja sooooo schnell !

Gruß Bernd


----------



## stivinix (20. Oktober 2011)

lekanteto schrieb:


> ISIS soll wegen der größeren Welle steifer sein, dafür sind die Lager aber kleiner und damit nicht mehr so langlebig.
> Für ein Kinderrad sollte sowohl Vierkant als auch ISIS gut genug sein.
> 
> An das 24er Rad von meinem Nachwuchs kommt auch ein 34er Blatt von Gebhart in Verbindung mit einer PG-850 11-32 Kassette und X-7 Triggern.
> Wie gut er damit klar kommen wird, kann ich dir allerdings erst im Frühjahr sagen.



Ist aber eine gewagte Übersetzung wenns auch mal länger bergauf gehen soll 
Ich bin deshalb wieder von der AC LE abgekommen. Meine Tochter fährt jetzt 22 vorne/34 er Kassette als kleinsten Gang. Das 42er Blatt ist kaum in Gebrauch...
Gruß
St.


----------



## lekanteto (21. Oktober 2011)

stivinix schrieb:


> Ist aber eine gewagte Übersetzung wenns auch mal länger bergauf gehen soll
> Ich bin deshalb wieder von der AC LE abgekommen.


Ja, da gebe ich dir recht. 
Über geeignete Kurbeln habe ich auch lange nachgedacht und mich erstmal für gekürzte 730 entschieden. Auf Grund der geringen Kröpfung bekommt man damit und einem kurzen Innenlager einen angenehmen Q-Faktor.
Wenn jemand eine ähnlich wenig gekröpfte Kurbel mit kleinerem Lochkreis kennt, bitte hier melden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerDad (22. Oktober 2011)

es gab mal einen Adapter, den konnte man bei Shimanokurbeln anstatt der Distancehülsen am kleinen KB montieren. Der war von Avid und das damals erste Tuningteil von denen. Damit konntest Du dann ein 22 KB fahren, der LK war 56 glaube ich. Habe mal einen ersteigert, aber noch nicht verbaut, da lila. 

Meine Kleine fährt im übrigen auch 34 / 34 und ihr passt dass ganz gut. Die Anstiege sind hier aber auch nicht so lang. 
Morgen geht es in den Schwarzwald mal sehen wies wird.

Grüße Dirk


----------



## Scalpel3000 (23. Oktober 2011)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> O.K..für Felgenbremse geht die nicht, suche aber gerade eine 24" Disc Felge für ein MTB Rahmen in Gr-S wo ich ein 24" Radsatz verbaue.....denn alle 24" Rahmen plus Federgabel sind doch schon als Basis für Kinder ab 9 Jahre "Sackschwer"
> 
> habe alles außer den Radsatz schon zusammen gesteckt.
> 
> ...



hab nach allen INFORMATIONEN über 24" Felgen diese hier genommen..24", 507 x 17, 385g 
http://www.alexrims.com/product_detail.asp?btn=6&cat=5&id=159
es sollte eigentlich eine Disc Felge sein gibt es aber leider nicht-
es ist nach genauer Überprüfung auch eine 2-fach 170mm Kurbel mit 26-38 gewählt worden

Bilder folgen dann bald....!!


----------



## stivinix (23. Oktober 2011)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> hab nach allen INFORMATIONEN über 24" Felgen diese hier genommen..24", 507 x 17, 385g
> http://www.alexrims.com/product_detail.asp?btn=6&cat=5&id=159
> es sollte eigentlich eine Disc Felge sein gibt es aber leider nicht-
> es ist nach genauer Überprüfung auch eine 2-fach 170mm Kurbel mit 26-38 gewählt worden
> ...



Die hab ich auch verbaut. Sind zwar für Felgenbremse, eignen sich natürlich auch für disc. 
Gruß
St


----------



## Scalpel3000 (23. Oktober 2011)

stivinix schrieb:


> Die hab ich auch verbaut. Sind zwar für Felgenbremse, eignen sich natürlich auch für disc.
> Gruß
> St



mit welcher Reifenbreite hast DU die Felgen denn bestückt..??

ich würde gerne die aktuellen Rocket-Ron 24x2.10 mit ca.430g verbauen.

Die MowJoe in 1,85 sind etwas schwerer.


----------



## lekanteto (24. Oktober 2011)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> mit welcher Reifenbreite hast DU die Felgen denn bestückt..??
> 
> ich würde gerne die aktuellen Rocket-Ron 24x2.10 mit ca.430g verbauen.
> 
> Die MowJoe in 1,85 sind etwas schwerer.



Bei 16,5mm Maulweite würde ich da keine breiten Reifen montieren.
Ich habe einen Mow Joe mit 460g geschickt bekommen


----------



## Scalpel3000 (24. Oktober 2011)

lekanteto schrieb:


> Bei 16,5mm Maulweite würde ich da keine breiten Reifen montieren.
> Ich habe einen Mow Joe mit 460g geschickt bekommen



ja so lagen die MowJoe auch, 1x 448g 1x453g...trotzdem ziehe ich die 2.1er mal drauf..!

Ich denke das die RocketRon leichter rollen..!!


----------



## Gregani (24. Oktober 2011)

Hi,
ich bin auf der suche nach kürzeren Kurbeln. Es geht um KTM Wild Thing mit folgender Kurbel Suntour CW9 XCT-JR 42-34-24   /150 (oder 152, zumindest steht 152 auf den Kurbeln)
Ich bräuchte 145 mm. Finde solche aber nirgendwo. Auch beim Fahrradhandel kein Erfolg gehabt. Hat jemand vielleicht ein Tipp?
Die Kurbeln welche in vorherigen Beiträgen erwähnt werden (Sugino Impel Kurbel 145) kann ich leider auch nicht finden.
Vielen Dank


----------



## Scalpel3000 (24. Oktober 2011)

Gregani schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich bin auf der suche nach kürzeren Kurbeln. Es geht um KTM Wild Thing mit folgender Kurbel Suntour CW9 XCT-JR 42-34-24   /150 (oder 152, zumindest steht 152 auf den Kurbeln)
> Ich bräuchte 145 mm. Finde solche aber nirgendwo. Auch beim Fahrradhandel kein Erfolg gehabt. Hat jemand vielleicht ein Tipp?
> Die Kurbeln welche in vorherigen Beiträgen erwähnt werden (Sugino Impel Kurbel 145) kann ich leider auch nicht finden.
> Vielen Dank




schau mal hier...

http://www.adventurecomponents.com/bmx_cranks.htm


----------



## Gregani (24. Oktober 2011)

Die Seite habe ich schon gesehen. Ich finde nichts passendes. Ich brauche ja Kurbeln mit drei Kettenblättern oder irre ich mich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (24. Oktober 2011)

brauchst Du wirklich 3 Blätter vorne? Meinste nicht 2 sind auch OK, welche Übersetzung fährt die/der Kleine denn bevorzugt?


----------



## Scalpel3000 (24. Oktober 2011)

Gregani schrieb:


> Die Seite habe ich schon gesehen. Ich finde nichts passendes. Ich brauche ja Kurbeln mit drei Kettenblättern oder irre ich mich?





eigentlich reicht ein Kettenblatt bei einem 20" Rad.....beim 24" MTB finde ich das 2x Blätter völlig ausreichen...!

26" MTB ist der Trend auch 2x10 

3x9 braucht man das..???

ich nicht und mein Sohn mit 10 Jahren auch nicht.


----------



## Gregani (24. Oktober 2011)

Das stimmt allerdings. Maximal 12 Gang kommt zum Einsatz. Trotzdem hilft mir die Seite nicht weiter. Ich kann da nichts bestellen und außerdem sind die in den USA. Googlen hat auch irgendwie nichts gebracht. 
Vielleicht ein Tipp?


----------



## lekanteto (24. Oktober 2011)

Gregani schrieb:


> Ich kann da nichts bestellen und außerdem sind die in den USA. Googlen hat auch irgendwie nichts gebracht.
> Vielleicht ein Tipp?


http://www.bmxshop.de/


----------



## Y_G (25. Oktober 2011)

nur noch mal so zur Info, ich fahre 2x9, meine Frau 2x9, meiner Mom baue ich auch gerade 1x9 auf...


----------



## holznik (25. Oktober 2011)

Zur Suche nach einer kurzen Kurbel:

ich habe unlängst eine Funn Hooka MX 140 mm Kurbel mit einem 34er Kettenblatt bei Chainreaction für  34,- gekauft. Die Kurbel ist qualitativ sehr i.O. - man braucht allerdings ein ISIS Innenlager dazu (mir wurde eine Achslänge von 113 mm empfohlen). Gewogen habe ich die Kurbel noch nicht. Link:  http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=32155


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stivinix (25. Oktober 2011)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> mit welcher Reifenbreite hast DU die Felgen denn bestückt..??
> 
> ich würde gerne die aktuellen Rocket-Ron 24x2.10 mit ca.430g verbauen.
> 
> Die MowJoe in 1,85 sind etwas schwerer.



Ich hab im Moment Mow Joes 1,85 montiert, probiere aber demnächst RoRons 2,1 (die Performance Linie baut etwas schmäler als die Evo)

Gruß
Stef


----------



## stivinix (25. Oktober 2011)

Gregani schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich bin auf der suche nach kürzeren Kurbeln. Es geht um KTM Wild Thing mit folgender Kurbel Suntour CW9 XCT-JR 42-34-24   /150 (oder 152, zumindest steht 152 auf den Kurbeln)
> Ich bräuchte 145 mm. Finde solche aber nirgendwo. Auch beim Fahrradhandel kein Erfolg gehabt. Hat jemand vielleicht ein Tipp?
> Die Kurbeln welche in vorherigen Beiträgen erwähnt werden (Sugino Impel Kurbel 145) kann ich leider auch nicht finden.
> Vielen Dank



Die Sugino gibts auch nicht so zu kaufen - ich hab sie selber gekürzt.

Die Funn Kurbel kann kein kleines Kb aufnehmen. Und das ist bei ernsthaftem Einsatz im Gelände nötig.


----------



## superseven77 (31. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen

Wie siehts denn mit folgender Kurbel aus?

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/R...110-74mm-LK-fuer-3-Kettenblaetter::22453.html


----------



## stivinix (2. November 2011)

superseven77 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Wie siehts denn mit folgender Kurbel aus?
> 
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/R...110-74mm-LK-fuer-3-Kettenblaetter::22453.html



Die finde sehr interessant. Preislich auch in vernünftigem Rahmen. Da kann sinnvoll 2-fach (24/38) aufbauen....


----------



## stivinix (2. November 2011)

Zum Thema Kurbeln:
günstig ist die hier:
http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/suntour-011-chainset-xct-junior-22-32-42-square-black-152mm.html
Ist kein Leichtgewicht (ca. 970gr) - Kettenblätter aus Stahl. Das Große ist austauschbar, das mittlere und kleine Kb ist vernietet.
Ein Freund hat versucht alle Kb durch Alu zu ersetzen. Er musste zusätzlich Gewinde für die Aufnahme des kleinen Kb schneiden um es mit Distanzhülsen und längeren schrauben zu befestigen.
Grüße
St


----------

